# Good Shampoo's Anyone ??



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im trying to find a great shampoo and conditioner without having to by a dozen before I find a great one. I want something that will leave the coat as soft and manageable as possible. Im practicing Show clips and wanting to get my boy in a show cut soon. So even some info on the spray on conditioners would be great. 

I heard you should never brush the coat without a leave on conditioner (for show coats). What kind of leave-on is good ? Any information would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

*Shampoo*

I love Miracle Coat Premium Detangling Shampoo. When I ust that I find no mats or tangles. Of course I do brush them out first, but even with that the mini's would get these weird mats from being wet but this shampoo does the trick.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just got a leave in conditioner called Fresh and Clean by Lambert Kay. Its oatmeal and baking soda based. I used to always use my own leave in cond Nutri systems - it made Ginger's coat like silk and smelled like peaches but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

I use Best Shot shampoo and conditioner.(ordered from Petedge) A groomer told me to dilute the conditioner and use as a leave in. It works but was wondering if a spray on conditioner would work better. I would like to experiment with show cuts as well and would love to know what products work best.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I was just reading my own post and I can't believe I called the conditioner nutri-system (guess I am worried about losing weight lol) Its neutogena. Is Petedge on line - I never heard of it. I will try to find a link. Thanks


----------



## Angie (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes, petedge is a grooming supply company. www.petedge.com


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, My breeder just gave me some Puppy Royal Jelly Shampoo and and I used their heavy conditioner (from Isle of Dogs). Pricey but I love the smell and the conditioner I really loved. There is also a product called Ice on Ice (chris christensen), I have it, but have not used it yet. Supposedly it helps to keep them clean longer, I know from horses, things that were silky does tend to ward off the dust and dirt. take a look at both of their websites.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Those Chris Christenson products look great. I have read good things about them as well. There is a small variety pack on ebay for 9.99 I might try before I make the splurge. lol


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

I used Chris Christensen Ice on Ice all the time when showing Inca. It certainly deals with mats in show coats, especially at about 12 months when the puppy coat is coming out. I've also used something called The Stuff from T.H.E Laboratories in Cleveland, Ohio and another product called Mink Oil for really stubborn knots. Another product of Chris Christensen is Thick and Thicker, which helped to keep Inca's top knot in place, whilst I scissored into shape. If you are planning to put your puppy into show coat (I presume puppy pants) then you really don't want the coat to be too soft as it will not hold its shape. On show days I used a special shampoo for harsh coats. Here in England, we are not supposed to put anything into the coat at a show such as lacquer, finisher or other sprays. Try getting a top knot to stay without any of these!!!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

When I had Tuesday in a show coat I used Suave conditioner and it work well. I put it on and let it sit for about 3 minutes and then rinsed he coat stayed tangle free and very soft. 

For shampoo I use Thereapet Mango and Cuc u mber soap free shampoo and I like it.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

highhorse said:


> I used Chris Christensen Ice on Ice all the time when showing Inca. It certainly deals with mats in show coats, especially at about 12 months when the puppy coat is coming out. I've also used something called The Stuff from T.H.E Laboratories in Cleveland, Ohio and another product called Mink Oil for really stubborn knots. Another product of Chris Christensen is Thick and Thicker, which helped to keep Inca's top knot in place, whilst I scissored into shape. If you are planning to put your puppy into show coat (I presume puppy pants) then you really don't want the coat to be too soft as it will not hold its shape. On show days I used a special shampoo for harsh coats. Here in England, we are not supposed to put anything into the coat at a show such as lacquer, finisher or other sprays. Try getting a top knot to stay without any of these!!!!!


Thats how the UKC registery hear is. No chalking your dog or spraying the coat. Luckily you can band the hair.


----------

